# WSP Castor Oil - Recent Order



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 31, 2015)

So, I purchased 2 gallons of castor oil to stock up in the middle of January.  It took the full 5 days for them to process my order (1-5 days is their estimate) and then a few days to get to me.  It was pretty cold, high 20's-low 30's.  I probably didn't actually open the castor oil until January 29th when I went to make a batch of soap.  

OMG the smell!  I've ordered castor oil from WSP before, have used it in practically all of my batches, some castor from other suppliers and never have I come across a castor oil that is completely off putting.  The smell is almost like rotten meat.  I don't really know how else to describe it.  Not a typical rancid oil smell.  Has anyone ever had this kind of experience, with castor oil in general?  

So anyways, I called them up and they were very friendly but told me straight up that if I wanted to send it back, I'd have to pay for shipping but they couldn't give me a refund or credit because the product is open and they wouldn't be able to resell it.  Hello?!  It's probably bad, you wouldn't be able to sell it anyways.  

Long story short, we came to a slight resolution, I sent them a sample of the oil in a glass vial so as to not adulterate the smell any further.  They said that they will contact me further when they receive the package.  Blegh!  This really sucks because I can't make any soap!  And if I get an order for something with castor oil in it, I will have to go get some from the pharmacy at a stupid price. :roll:


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm sorry about what happened with your order. WSP is my number one supplier in soaping materials due to the free shipping and stuff, and I haven't encountered any problems with my order. 

Check the bottle there should be a date stamp indicated when the batch was made-- the oils are usually good if you use it within a year. 

And as soapers we learn to be patient. I know you want to make soap but you should stay within your budget. 

Again sorry that happened


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Jan 31, 2015)

Confused_Penguin said:


> I'm sorry about what happened with your order. WSP is my number one supplier in soaping materials due to the free shipping and stuff, and I haven't encountered any problems with my order.
> 
> Check the bottle there should be a date stamp indicated when the batch was made-- the oils are usually good if you use it within a year.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've never had a problem with them and as you said, I love ordering from them because of price, quality, plus free shipping.  The date stamp is 1/22/15 so it definitely shouldn't be bad.  As I said, it doesn't necessarily smell rancid (I don't know what castor oil smells like when rancid) but it definitely doesn't smell like any other castor oil I've smelled, it certainly isn't a good smell either.

I do have some more castor oil on the way, I just meant I can't make soap like right now, like right this second lol!  I have been doing a soap a day since the first week in January, which is a lot for me.  The holidays really left me dry, I did a few craft shows and sold to practically everyone I know personally for Christmas gifts for their friends and family.


----------



## srblatt17 (Jan 31, 2015)

Try soaper's choice for oil.  I buy most of my other supplies from WSP because I normally get my order so quickly and I like the free shipping as well but for oils I do like soapers choice better.  

Did you get 2 lb? Are they in separate containers and both smell bad?


----------



## boyago (Feb 1, 2015)

Earthling- What color is it?  Have you used/smelled neem oil?


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 2, 2015)

boyago said:


> Earthling- What color is it?  Have you used/smelled neem oil?



Hey sorry it took so long for a response, I didn't get a notification. I have used neem oil and it doesn't smell like that. It smells kinda swampy. The color is fine, yellowish, not cloudy, very clear and typical castor consistency.

They received my sample and I just got off the phone with them. I spoke with a different person this time and she said she didn't smell anything other than castor oil.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 2, 2015)

srblatt17 said:


> Try soaper's choice for oil.  I buy most of my other supplies from WSP because I normally get my order so quickly and I like the free shipping as well but for oils I do like soapers choice better.
> 
> Did you get 2 lb? Are they in separate containers and both smell bad?



I'll try them out next time. Thanks for the tip! I got the gallon size, 2 of them. They both smell and look the same.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2015)

I get my castor oil from WSP & it has never had any kind of odor at all.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2015)

I just checked my 1lb castor from WSP bought during the holiday sale. Mine is fine. Hopefully they will quickly correct the issue for you.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 2, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I just checked my 1lb castor from WSP bought during the holiday sale. Mine is fine. Hopefully they will quickly correct the issue for you.



Well they said there's nothing wrong with it so there won't be any sort of compensation. I'm pretty disappointed. I'm tempted to call back and speak with a supervisor. I don't wanna be a pain but I know what castor oil should smell like (not much) and that did not smell like castor oil. Thanks for checking for me!


----------



## marilynmac (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, WSP will do that.  They always say they send you the right thing, even when it smells very very different.  "That is what is smells like".


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah you may save some $ with soapers choice too...I think 7 lb is about $18 or so? I think WSP oils are rather high unless there is a sale.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree with Soaper's Choice.   Also check locally for specialty oil companies.  I have one locally that mostly services restaurants they carries soaping oils too so I can get my Castor & Coconut locally at a great price.


----------

